# looking to buy cds from play.com any one dealt with them



## johnwilliams (2 Aug 2008)

moderators not sure is this the right place, please move as you see fit

looking to buy cds( hard to get otherwise) from an internet company play.com ,has anyone dealt with them before


----------



## Sherman (2 Aug 2008)

Do a search of askaboutmoney - Play.com has been discussed many times.  I have bought from them many times and have found them excellent - good prices, quick delivery. I have no connection.


----------



## nad (2 Aug 2008)

Yes i've purchased from them many times also and never had a problem,
and no connection with them either.


----------



## WhoAmI (2 Aug 2008)

Splendid company - great value on most things. If it's just CDs you're after, go ahead. Just make sure you select the little European flag at the top-right-hand corner of the page for Euro prices. Their exchange rates are a little imaginative, or were the last time I checked, but still good value. They used to allow you to pay in Sterling, but not any more.

The other thing to note is that their 'Gadgets' inventory can't be shipped to here. Gadgets also includes, or used to includes, ink cartridges for printers.


----------



## boris (2 Aug 2008)

Dealt with them loads of times for both Cd's and Books.  Rate them very highly.


----------



## PM1234 (2 Aug 2008)

Bought from them many times. Never had any problems and their delivery times are mostly excellent.


----------



## familyvalues (2 Aug 2008)

excellent place hope u enjoy ur purchases


----------



## TabithaRose (2 Aug 2008)

used them for a number of years - happily enough - mind you their exchange rate is woeful!!!


----------



## johnwilliams (3 Aug 2008)

thanks all .exchange i can live with ,only people that can supply the cds i want


----------



## bond-007 (3 Aug 2008)

TabithaRose said:


> used them for a number of years - happily enough - mind you their exchange rate is woeful!!!


Indeed, £1 stg= €1.50 Who are trying to fool? 
Amazon.co.uk are cheaper and provider much faster delivery and better overall service.


----------



## advisor (5 Aug 2008)

Have dealt with play.com for years.  Never any problems, have returned items too with no hassle.  Just check prices with CD wow also, as some times they can be slightly cheaper, also if buying with CDWOW and you are with pigsback enter site through pigsback website as you will earn "piggy points" on purchases.


----------



## Shannon81 (5 Aug 2008)

play is good, however do not use cd wow unless you want to be waiting weeks for them.  I found Bang Cd cheap and very quick, i ordered a cd on thursday and i had it Tuesday.


----------



## ben101 (14 Aug 2008)

Shannon81 said:


> play is good, however do not use cd wow unless you want to be waiting weeks for them. I found Bang Cd cheap and very quick, i ordered a cd on thursday and i had it Tuesday.


 
good point on cd wow .they used to be very good but somethings gone terribly wrong.i'm waiting nearly a month for a dual shock controller to arrive.contacted them last friday an was told to wait 5 more working days.will be 4 weeks on tuesday.


----------



## mrc (17 Aug 2008)

Play.com is the way to go.. bought plenty from them and only had to contact them once.

1 of the Cd I bought never arrived and they just sent out another and asked me to send the other one back if it eventually arrived


----------



## bond-007 (17 Aug 2008)

Amazon.co.uk for fast delivery and cheaper products.


----------



## tallpaul (18 Aug 2008)

bond-007 said:


> Amazon.co.uk for fast delivery and cheaper products.


 
Do you not find Amazon's shipping costs to be very expensive?? This malarkey of a flat cost PLUS an additional charge depending on the item is very old hat. I prefer Play as at least shipping is free (even if their euro pricing is way off).


----------



## bond-007 (18 Aug 2008)

Amazon still work out cheaper even taking their shipping charges into account. Also you tend to have your items in 2 days rather than the week plus it takes with play.


----------



## Chris (19 Aug 2008)

bond-007 said:


> Amazon still work out cheaper even taking their shipping charges into account. Also you tend to have your items in 2 days rather than the week plus it takes with play.



Couldn't disagree more. I order from play.com about once a month and items arrive within 3 days on average. Also find prices cheaper once Amazon's delivery costs are factored in. CDWOW.com on the other hand has caused me some trouble, with deliveries taking up to 10 business days; their website also allows you to order items that are not in stock, without any indication of this impacting delivery times (something both play and amazon do).
Not affiliated to any of the above companies.


----------



## ubiquitous (19 Aug 2008)

Chris said:


> I order from play.com... and items arrive within 3 days on average. Also find prices cheaper once Amazon's delivery costs are factored in.



Correct on both counts in my experience.


----------



## bond-007 (19 Aug 2008)

Chris said:


> Couldn't disagree more. I order from play.com about once a month and items arrive within 3 days on average. Also find prices cheaper once Amazon's delivery costs are factored in. CDWOW.com on the other hand has caused me some trouble, with deliveries taking up to 10 business days; their website also allows you to order items that are not in stock, without any indication of this impacting delivery times (something both play and amazon do).
> Not affiliated to any of the above companies.





ubiquitous said:


> Correct on both counts in my experience.



I will have to disagree with you two. 

I suppose it depends on what you are ordering. I am certainly getting a better deal from amazon.


----------



## Graham_07 (19 Aug 2008)

Kids buy from them a bit, 2 lots arrived today. Prices good, delivery fast, never any problems.


----------



## tallpaul (19 Aug 2008)

bond-007 said:


> I will have to disagree with you two.
> 
> I suppose it depends on what you are ordering. I am certainly getting a better deal from amazon.


 

Seems not bond-007.

As a quick snapshot I picked three products at random from the current bestsellers:

The Script CD:  £7.98 on Amazon.co.uk plus shipping of £1.49 + 39p giving a total of £9.86. Converted to euro by xe.com gives a price of €12.50. It's €11.49 on Play.com.

Similarly NOW 70 is £11.98 and works out at €17.57 delivered from amazon. It's €16.99 on Play.com.

Finally In Bruges DVD works out at €18.85 delivered (£12.98 plus shipping) on amazon but its €18.49 on Play.

Perhaps with books or software there is a saving but certainly not from current popular items.


----------



## bond-007 (19 Aug 2008)

Indeed.

When you order multiple items from amazon the savings do become apparent.


----------

